# Vbookie Picks



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

since i am putting up most of the nba games, i thought i would make this thread and until the end of the season, i will post any games i think are gimmes. sometimes they just seem a bit lopsided. i'll even cover all bets up to at least 2500 for rockets fans, probably more if im feeling generous. i may post a few that arent gimmes as much as gut feelings, but those will be covered for at least 2500 as well.


for todays game, my pick is Sonics (+7.5) to win over the grizzlies.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

how do u bet? sorry, I am new.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

im liking the idea pimped out, im going to put money on that game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

thetennisyao said:


> how do u bet? sorry, I am new.


just go the vbookie threads, the link i posted takes you to the sonics game. read the rules that are posted, then just make a bet.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

is it just me, or am i a genius?

if anyone read this and didnt bet at least 2500, there is something wrong with you. i would have covered the losses, it was a risk free bet.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I will need this since I have lost almost everything for betting on the Suns.:curse:


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Can someone donate some points this way? I lost it all on the Rox vs Mavs game, damn Rockets couldn't even cover the +12 spread ((((((


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LeroyJames said:


> Can someone donate some points this way? I lost it all on the Rox vs Mavs game, damn Rockets couldn't even cover the +12 spread ((((((


for starters, post more. ill give you a little though.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> for starters, post more. ill give you a little though.
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


Thank you very much!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

damn, I bet on the Rox tonite, but only had 1 point left


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

man I wish I had read this BEFORE the games tonight! LOL I will keep an eye out.. though I am doing pretty good in my bets lately!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i'll give you one thats not a gimme for the 30th. i have a good feelings for the  suns (-3.5) to win over the pacers. all bets up to 2500 are covered for rockets fans, but this one isnt in the bag like the sonics/grizzlies game was.


Go NeTs


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i'll give you one thats not a gimme for the 30th. i have a good feelings for the  suns (-3.5) to win over the pacers. all bets up to 2500 are covered for rockets fans, but this one isnt in the bag like the sonics/grizzlies game was.
> 
> 
> Go NeTs


I don't typically bet that much, cause I have such a low amount of points.. but I will go with you since you are so kind to cover the bet.. 

don't have much to lose now do I!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll bet all my 250 points on that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

2 for 2 so far.


tonight, i choose Hornets (+5.5) to beat the visiting grizzlies.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> 2 for 2 so far.
> 
> 
> tonight, i choose Hornets (+5.5) to beat the visiting grizzlies.
> ...


Oh there goes your streak!
I THINK!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I do believe the Hornets edged Memphis.. his streak is three for three!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I do believe the Hornets edged Memphis.. his streak is three for three!!


didnt even need the spread for that one.


today's pick will be chicago (-2.5) to win over boston.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

ok so u will cover the spread of every1 u said?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> ok so u will cover the spread of every1 u said?


rockets fans only



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> rockets fans only
> 
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*



I love the Rockets!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Steez said:


> I love the Rockets!


seeing as how im on quite the roll, you should probably just go with what i saw anyways. im not covering you.

for 4/2/06, i will be covering games for none other than the rockets @ lakers. so rockets (+6.5) to win over the lakers.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

sigh.. it figures that the first one you get wrong is the Rockets. You were on a sweet roll until then PO!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

What's the pick for today's game PO??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> What's the pick for today's game PO??


did i pay back the last one? if not, ill do it when i get a chance.

you can bet on the wolves tonight. im not doing nba vbookie events anymore so i wont be seeing lines everyday. ill check every once and a while though.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Just curious: how does this Vbookie thing work?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> im not doing nba vbookie events anymore so i wont be seeing lines everyday. ill check every once and a while though.



oooooh well never mind then  I will just do my guess thing! I missed it tonight before they closed.


----------

